# Big Grouper I caught 100km off Australia on the Indian side. What is it!?



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I spent a season on a lobster boat in Western Australia back in 2006. We caught tons (and I mean thousands of pounds of) fish that I've seen in aquariums since. Most of the aquarium fish would come up in lobster traps, and we'd catch larger (edible) species on a line with a bit of ocky (octopus) as bait. Morays, wrasse, leatherjackets, triggers, grouper... Unfortunately for me, the North American, most of the names I know these fish by are a product of the local patois. By that I mean it's all bloody Austalian. I wish that I had more pictures, but here are a few.

I've been wondering about this grouper for a long time. Does anyone know what species this is? It's a couple feet long. Look at the teeth!










During the day it got to be about 40C, so we'd a break from pulling traps to line fish for grouper and norwester. We'd catch the occasional jewfish as well.










This is a calm day, believe it or not we had 60-70 foot deep rollers one week. I had to tie my arms to the table and my legs to the captains chair just to avoid being flung around the cabin when I finally fell asleep. I didn't believe that the waves were that high until getting to shore a few days later and reading the weather charts.










Here's me and a load of crays that are just about to be turned into cash. After a week on the boat I'd swear that the first thing I'd do when I get to land would be to sleep for days, but we'd always end up getting steaks and brews, staying up way to late. I've got to get back there soon!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

That top picture is not a grouper. It's a specie of parrot fish. The teeth are for biting and crushing corals.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> That top picture is not a grouper. It's a specie of parrot fish. The teeth are for biting and crushing corals.


Thanks for the info, the Aussies called it a grouper hahaha.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

aawwwweeee...i need a boat!!!! I'm so jealous...


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> That top picture is not a grouper. It's a specie of parrot fish. The teeth are for biting and crushing corals.


Actually it is most likely a Tusk, probably _Choerodon sp._ Wrong teeth for a Parrotfish and different body shape. For sure not a Grouper, Groupers swallow, they dont chew.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Tha'ts a BaldChin grouper mate!

The baldchin groper or baldchin tuskfish (Choerodon rubescens) is a species of fish in the Labridae family. It is endemic to Australia. Its natural habitats are open seas, shallow seas, subtidal aquatic beds, and coral reefs. It is threatened by habitat loss.

Hope you ate him they are really really good eating and highly prized...

Those are some nice crays! Hope you got into the blue swimmers too. Best crab I've ever eaten.

Also enjoyed the salmon trout and smoked tailor. The whiting was really really good but only caught a couple of those.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Scholz said:


> Tha'ts a BaldChin grouper mate!
> 
> The baldchin groper or baldchin tuskfish (Choerodon rubescens) is a species of fish in the Labridae family. It is endemic to Australia. Its natural habitats are open seas, shallow seas, subtidal aquatic beds, and coral reefs. It is threatened by habitat loss.
> 
> ...


There you go, yes rubescens, you know your food! Parrot fish are still my favorite. Cant get enough of it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

"It is threatened by habitat loss."

"Hope you ate him they are really really good eating and highly prized..."

i hope you threw him back  guess its wishful thinking


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

you murderer....


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure why this +2 month old thread was dredged up, but it's clear where this is heading.

CLOSED


----------

